

Money wins Elections - bradly
http://letsfreecongress.org/

======
tokenizer
Great info site. I don't understand why the US can't simply take one of the
many pages from Canada's book on this.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_political_financing_in_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_political_financing_in_Canada#Public_funding)

We don't even do away with Private funding and we're not without our problems
up here, but one thing is for certain, we have much quicker, and cheaper
elections.

~~~
chrisjack
they are more boring to follow too :/ (except the last one, nobody expected
the NPD to grab the opposition)

------
nickff
Correlation is not causation, and nothing on that site is evidence that money
is winning the election. It is not surprising that the most popular
politicians (winners) would also be the ones to get the most money, from
people who like the official and others trying to buy influence.

According to the following article, large increases in campaign spending have
a small impact on the poll results:

[http://www.freakonomics.com/2012/01/17/how-much-does-
campaig...](http://www.freakonomics.com/2012/01/17/how-much-does-campaign-
spending-influence-the-election-a-freakonomics-quorum/)

~~~
Guvante
Also, where is the $30 billion coming from? It isn't a lot of money, but
Congress doesn't exactly have a lot of money to throw around.

